# How can make chicken cutlets with Deep Fryer?



## kitchenwaredirect (Nov 10, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Give suggestion about chicken cutlets making recipe with the help of Deep fryer…[/FONT]


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if you are asking about how to deep fry chicken cutlets or are looking for a recipe for deep fried chicken cutlets - so I'll give you both:

How to Deep Fry Anything is basic information on how to deep fry food.

Chicken Cutlet Recipes - here are some recipes, some are in English and some are in Urdu. 

If you have a deep fryer and you have the chicken cutlets and you are wanting to know how long to fry them: heat your oil to 360-F and cook cutlets 3-12 minutes, how long depends on how thick your cutlets are and if they are thawed or frozen.


----------



## kitchenwaredirect (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank dear........thanks for the support and thank for  give me suggestion about the deep fryer , it's help me one some of my way.........!!!


----------

